# Harbor Freight Mini Lathe I Want To Add A Milling Head



## teched

I have a HF lathe that I took in trade for a $150 go-kart many years ago.  It has been a great little lathe, but I would like to add a Milling head.  My lathe looks just like the one picture(Minus the Milling Head)not sure what the model number is off the top of my head. I was wondering if "THEY" make/sell just the milling head to attach to my lathe.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikey

In my opinion, you would be much better off with an independent milling machine. They are far more capable for almost all jobs compared to an add-on. 

I know of no add-on milling attachment for the ubiquitous 7 or 9 X lathes. However, Emco made them in various sizes for their lathes. The Compact 5 & Compact 8 used the same small milling attachment. The Emcomats and Maximats had larger sizes. As you may know, most of the 9 X Asian lathes are a clone of the Emco Compact 8 and I would think one of those would work for you. The milling attachment simply bolts onto the back of the lathe, which had a slightly reinforced pad to accept it. The fixture attached with 4 bolts and simply accepted the post of the milling attachment. The mill is functional, uses an ER-25 collet to hold cutters and is capable of small jobs that don't require a lot of stock removal. If your needs are very simple, this might work.

I will say again that you would be better served with an independent milling machine. Even a small mini-mill will be far, far more capable than one of these attached devices.


----------



## Charles Spencer

Little Machine Shop makes milling attachments for mini lathes:

http://littlemachineshop.com/produc...critFast=milling+attachment&B1=Product+Search


----------



## teched

Thanks for the info.  I have been looking at full size Bridgeport's, but really don't have the space or the need for it.  I would like to have the ability to machine some aluminum for a door plate.  I took a look at the link and that looks like an attachment if you already have the head.  I need a head.  I am not sure if they are powered off the lathes drive motor/gearbox or if they have a separate motor.


----------



## teched

Ok Here is some more info.  The SKU is 31316 and it is Labeled Harbor Freight Made in China Bench Lathe.  I found a couple of mill heads on ebay but they mount in the middle of the machine.  The one in the pict mounts to left side.  I could probaly make the ones I found on ebay work, but I would have to drill holes in the casting to bolt it on.


----------



## mikey

This is what I meant: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Emco-...522211?hash=item3d0555ec63:g:bRgAAOSwBahVOMrf

They are pricey for what they are and I would go for a separate mill. The milling vises linked to above bolt to the cross slide; the vise holds the work while a cutter held in the lathe spindle is moved into it.


----------



## teched

Just found this on my local craigslist for $2000.  Little rich for my blood.  Like I said i dont have a bunch in this Lathe and it works good for what I need.  Does Smithy sell just a head


----------



## teched

I agree on the "Cheezyness" of the attachment.  The one that bolts to the top left side of the machine like the Smithy, looks much stronger.  They have a Bridgeport for $1200 about 2 hours from my home.  He has had it on forever and would probaly take $1000 and for another $200 I can get one of the Phase converter boxes with the built in speed control.  I could mill out a propeller for the Titanic with that baby, but way to large for my basement shop.


----------



## teched

Just this would be perfect...if it will fit my lathe


----------



## Charles Spencer

teched said:


> Thanks for the info.  I have been looking at full size Bridgeport's, but really don't have the space or the need for it.  I would like to have the ability to machine some aluminum for a door plate.  I took a look at the link and that looks like an attachment if you already have the head.  I need a head.  I am not sure if they are powered off the lathes drive motor/gearbox or if they have a separate motor.



The attachment mounts on the cross slide and the tool is inserted in the lathe spindle.  The attachment allows horizontal movement, thus giving movement in three dimensions.

I used a milling attachment on a lathe until I got a milling machine.  Definitely not heavy duty.


----------



## teched

Thanks Charlie, I see how it works. Didnt understand it but you explanation helped. Interesteing, might do the job.


----------



## premodern

Your lathe appears to be roughly an 8X16 according to this "manual"
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/31000-31999/31316.pdf

I don't know if Smithy ever made a combination machine that size but regardless, I would think it unlikely that you would find a milling head that would be compatible.

Moving a Bridgeport into a basement is not a simple task. 

If the head attachment for that lathe would meet your needs, then a X2 mini mill would also. As Mikey has pointed out, it would be much better than adding a milling head to your lathe.

Hans


----------



## Black13

Teched I have the same lathe and thought of doing the same thing.  The reason I didn’t was the cost and lack of setup options. With an X2 mill you have T-slots to attach your vise or work.  With a milling head on the lathe your options are limited as far as work holding.  I ended up buying an X2 mill used with tooling and am way under what guys are selling the Compact 5 / 8 milling head for.

FYI, the Harbor Freight 31316 lathe is a clone of the Austrian made Compact 8 and is 8½ X 16.


----------



## teched

Thanks to all who commented. I will need to look into the specifications of. An X2


----------



## mikey

Good call, Teched. I just recently had a chance to look at, handle and fit a milling attachment to an Emco 
Compact 8 lathe and while it is functional for rudimentary milling, it is nowhere near as capable as even a small mill like an X2. For the price of an Emco unit you could buy a whole new mini-mill and partially tool it up. Even those guys who own the larger Emco lathes with attached milling devices will tell you the same thing - go for a separate mill.


----------

